# was shaun white always hated?



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

i dont remember. did people start the SW hate after finding out he had his own private pipe? or the fact that he drives a lambo? can't be lambo cuz skier jon olsson drives a lambo too and no one hates him.

or is it cuz SW makes a ton of money? but skater ryan sheckler also made tons of $ and had his own tv show. so does tony hawk with his video games but i dont recall massive hate towards these skaters.

but somehow everyone seems to be on the SW hate bandwagon. also the hate seems to only come from other snowboarders. the general public loves SW.


----------



## cmendo2005 (Nov 29, 2011)

For me while I don't hate SW one of buddy's had met him and said hes a pretty big douche and extremely cocky....Well, to be honest I probably would be also if I was that good its always tough for me to support someone I view as a douche outside the sport..Also him branching out to other sports annoys me a little as I feel like hes just riding his moment from snowboarding to other sports and its just something on the side for me...Lastly...Hes too skater for me, makes me hate him...personal preference...I realize all these reasons are stupid but disliking anyone is...so there it is


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## cmendo2005 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hahah awesome picture though...I support that


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

There are two things I can't help but notice when watching snowboard comps, 1) The level of riding is ridiculous now-a-days, and 2) Shaun White is a douche.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Nefarious said:


>


I bet that backpack is full of bacon.

..and we don't need another SW thread.


----------



## RCJ87 (Aug 13, 2011)

When I had to un-mute the TV to see whether the rider in the pipe was a girl or not.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

RCJ87 said:


> When I had to un-mute the TV to see whether the rider in the pipe was a girl or not.


Because pro female riders are anywhere near as good as pro male riders...........................


----------



## RCJ87 (Aug 13, 2011)

Random Hero said:


> Because pro female riders are anywhere near as good as pro male riders...........................


Come on man humor me.. You gotta admit he does kind of look like a chick when he's out there. Can't hate too much though he's a beast in the half pipe.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

RCJ87 said:


> Come on man humor me.. You gotta admit he does kind of look like a chick when he's out there. Can't hate too much though he's a beast in the half pipe.


You need to hang out with better looking chicks... 

I agree this is a silly thread. The SW is an amazing rider and last I checked a lot of pro riders are douches. Who really cares...? (A lot of less capable, poor, internet obsessed male snowboarders I guess).


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

lonerider said:


> last I checked a lot of pro riders are douches.


who else? care to share


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

jegnorge said:


> who else? care to share


That would be just adding fuel to the fire... I do not support making this forum as "People" or "US Weekly" (is that what is it called?) for snowboarders.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Oh my lordy, another Shaun White thread. This is like the 3rd this season. Do we really need to redebate why or why not Shaun is hated on?


----------



## TriumphantSheep (Oct 30, 2011)

lonerider said:


> You need to hang out with better looking chicks...


:thumbsup:


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

my buddy met him in Aspen, and he let him touch his fro … true story. Hahha


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't hate SW, I'm just not really into pipe riding and generally appreciate more diverse riders.


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

he's good. BUT don't forget he's famous too...so there could be a lot of boarders with better style even better performance...but who cares? redbull??!haha..it's a trap..and a lot of masquerade. don't be fooled by what you see on tv.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

One more SW thread jegnorge and I am going to give you a time out. You've got two you've created in as many days. I get it, you want to have his kids. You are creating these threads just to get a rise out of them. You have your one SW thread, I left it open. Create another and you can enjoy a holiday vacation.


----------

